

Google and the Myth of Free Time - hellacious
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/08/free_time_innovation.html

======
byoung2
_The problem with the 20 percent policy is that it's likely to generate a
great deal of activity on the idea side of innovation and very little on the
execution side -- the other side_

There are hundreds or thousands of these projects going on. The ones that
become hits transition over into mainstream projects, like Gmail, Google News,
Google Talk, Orkut, where they get more resources.

------
sankara
I have a simple question. Would you do this in your company? (assuming you
have the power to do it)

